# Upper Mississippi



## SusanBob

I have read on several forums, how dangerous it is to travel the upper Mississippi. BUNK! We started in Lake Pepin, Minnesota are currently in Davenport, IA. We have had nothing but fun, seeing interesting places and meeting very nice people. The locks/dams, barges, swing bridges, etc. are a piece of cake. We motor, not sail, so that we are always in best control of the vessel. And of course this trip wouldn't be nearly as nice if we'd started in Sept., Oct. or Nov. We love the summer weather, although we did have some brisk cool mornings in May. For more info & pictures - Bob & Susie's Big Adventure


----------



## joeybkcmo

Sounds like the two of you are having fun, enjoy the trip, keep posting (love the pics on your site). Hope the flood waters do not give you any problems


----------



## SusanBob

*Joeybkcmo*

Yes we are having a great time. It could get a little hairy as we leave Davenport. First a railroad swing bridge & close behind that a lock & dam. It can be nerve racking circling around as you wait for the train to pass over the swing bridge. With the strong current, we would be in a whole lot of trouble if our engine should die as we are circling. Yikes! A nightmare to be sure. We will see how it goes Monday. There will also be lots of pleasure craft out and about due to the holiday Monday, too. They can be a little annoying at times. Later Susie


----------



## eddie nelson

Good luck on your adventure!


----------



## imagine2frolic

A friend left from just north of St. louis last month. He decided to wait, and left the boat. The flooding was making life difficult. I guess it depends on timing, and location.............*i2f*


----------



## Richard61

I would like to give it a try but my 26 ft sailboat has only a 15 hp saildrive and I am not too sure how that would work bucking upstrean. On the other hand I like New orleans so Maybe it wouldn't be so bad. I had thought of mounting an outboard for a little extra push upstream. Richard


----------

